# How close do AC Adaptors have to be to be interchangeable?



## moximo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm using a v92 USRobotics Message Modem for a dialup connection, having previously been using the old V90 modem. The problem is they've supplied me with an AC Adaptor for the wrong plug type. I still have the AC adaptor for the old model, which works fine with the new modem when not under load, but there is a small difference in the specs. Does anyone know enough about this to say if using the old adaptor would do any harm?

Old AC Adaptor: USRobotics Sp3a.......... INPUT:230V~+-10% 50 Hz 80mA OUTPUT:9v~1000mA Ser.no.2.015.112
New AC Adaptor: USRobotics AA-091ABN INPUT:230V~+-10% 50 Hz 95mA OUTPUT:9v~1A Ser.no.ROHS15.1300


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
I would say go ahead and use the new adapter. They both are capable of an output of 9 Volts at approximately (~) 1Amp (1 amp = 1000mA) and that is the important number.

They differ only by how much input current that is specified 95mA versus 85 mA.
This difference could be the effiicency of the new versus the old or the approximate rating of the output but it is not really important.

Paul


----------



## moximo (Mar 30, 2009)

I was hoping someone would say that. Thanks.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You are welcome. I did mean to say use the old adapter but I think you figured that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I never use any adapter that is not from the same company as the original. I've had many damaged laptops in my shop that attempted using generic power adapters.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Old AC Adaptor: *USRobotics* Sp3a.......... INPUT:230V~+-10% 50 Hz 80mA OUTPUT:9v~1000mA Ser.no.2.015.112
New AC Adaptor: *USRobotics* AA-091ABN INPUT:230V~+-10% 50 Hz 95mA OUTPUT:9v~1A Ser.no.ROHS15.1300


----------



## moximo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, I got the new/old slip and guessed right. As for the remark about generic adaptors, I think it highlights just how little user experience has got into the public domain about this much overlooked subject, and yet just how much trouble it can cause when it goes wrong. 

Anyway, this was posted with the new modem powered through the old adaptor. I shall miss Windows for Workgroups!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

moximo said:


> As for the remark about generic adaptors, I think it highlights just how little user experience has got into the public domain about this much overlooked subject, and yet just how much trouble it can cause when it goes wrong.


And that helps keep food on my table. :grin:


----------

